# navien flow switch



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I've probably put in about 100 or so navien combis and water heaters with zero manufacturing problems. The few problems I have ran into were always outside problems like low gas pressure from the street, bad shower valves or one time I even found a plastic bag in the intake. Until now.... 4 unit apartment building, each unit has its own combi. 3 out of the 4 have had no problems. The one that is having problems is being selective about when it wants to make hot water. When its running it works perfectly. When it doesn't it acts as if there is no call for hot water. That tells me there is a problem with the flow switch. I took it apart and it spins freely and there was no indication that there was something stuck in it. I put it back together and replaced the electric pickup. I'm hoping this fixes the issue but just in case it doesn't I was wondering if anyone else had a similar problem with a different solution.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

No complaints since I swapped out the flow switch in case anyone was interested.


----------



## anivaryapump (Aug 21, 2013)

Early Navien models had flow sensors that would easily corrode and shut the unit down as the buildup would impair operation.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

anivaryapump said:


> Early Navien models had flow sensors that would easily corrode and shut the unit down as the buildup would impair operation.


You again???


----------

